

Show HN: Learn Texas Hold'em Math, Master the Game - gregsadetsky
https://www.pokergym.com/

======
gregsadetsky
Hi,

We created this site after trying to learn the theory found in most Poker Math
books. Rote memorization of equations didn't cut it -- so we created this
interactive site instead, thinking it might be useful to others.

Let us know your thoughts!

Thanks

P.S. The site's name is _PokerGym_ \-- the HN spam-killing bot didn't seem to
like stories with "Poker" in the title.

P.P.S. We use poker-eval (through its Python bindings) to dynamically generate
training questions. Here's a nice intro to it on Coding the Wheel:

[http://www.codingthewheel.com/archives/a-pokersource-
poker-e...](http://www.codingthewheel.com/archives/a-pokersource-poker-eval-
primer)

~~~
espinchi
Congrats. It looks great.

Some feedback here after doing the first demo.

I expected that every lesson would contain a practical example. In the demo,
it's good to know that you have 9 outs, but the real objective is knowing that
you shouldn't call a bet unless the pot odds are above certain value.
Otherwise, this lesson alone doesn't quite teach much.

Also, even if you didn't prepare more lessons (I guess you'll wait to see if
it picks up traction), I'd have liked to see some more lessons, even if marked
with a "coming soon" sign.

~~~
gregsadetsky
Thanks for the feedback. The demo linked from the home page is much more a
demo of the site's "abilities" than a full course.

Once you finished the demo, did you try going through a "Learning module"?
(tip: you don't really have to register... simply click the PokerGym logo in
the upper-left corner). There are two courses which are fully available --
Counting Outs and Combos.

If you're signed in, you should see them on this page:

<https://www.pokergym.com/dashboard/>

------
ldionne
I really like the tutorial style of the lessons and the smoothness of the UX.
I am not a poker player but I just recommended it to a friend who plays a lot.
Nice work!

------
johnmurch
This look sick and I LOVE your funnel - Quickly show how it works, register
and then sell. Def. will check this out!

~~~
gregsadetsky
Thank you! It seems to be working -- our conversion rate from homepage to
registration is about 10% (although it's very early, and I'm basing this off a
few hundred uniques). Still hoping to hit the HN homepage :-)

~~~
jrode
I felt hornswaggled when I finished the first one and saw that the next one
costed $4.99. I had just signed up too. When I clicked to try it I did so
because it clearly stated "You can only get better, and it's free." However
this was a flat lie. I looked for a way to delete my account but could not
find one. I felt deceived.

I just checked back at the site without logging in and it even says "Save your
progress to unlock" for the next modules. "Save your progress" is a euphemism
for "sign up" and then when you do that it doesn't actually unlock. $4.99
unlocks the module. Wow.

~~~
gregsadetsky
Hi jrode,

Sorry that the site left a bad impression on you. We were trying to get across
that "it's free" applied to the fact that "trying it" (the main action) was
free. We'll make this clearer.

By the way, we will have more free courses (there are two which are completely
free right now). It's just a matter of time.

Sorry also about not having a way to delete your account -- it was an
oversight, and it will be corrected.

Finally, you're right that the "Save your progress to unlock" copy is, in
fact, incorrect. We'll make sure to get it right.

Thank you for your feedback!

~~~
jrode
Hey, thanks. I really liked the site by the way, it is very nicely done. I
also understand why you would charge for the modules, and you should. Just
thought it could be more clear. Again, thanks for responding.

------
akimc
Good job ! It is an awesome website to learn and practice, I will become a pro
in a matter of time :D

A.

------
jpsirois
I’ve been waiting to learn Poker for some years. I’ve no reason to didn’t
start right now with this!

~~~
gregsadetsky
We'll have more beginner courses as well in the future, although the Counting
Outs course (the first one) shouldn't be too hard. Let us know what you think!
Thanks

------
plehoux
Even though I know Greg I dont think I'm biased in saying that it is a pretty
awesome way to get better at poker! I've completed the first two modules and
learned a lot of cool tricks (like rapidly calculating your outs)!

------
rafBM
Awesome! Great UX. It is like <http://duolingo.com> or
<http://www.memrise.com> for Poker. :)

~~~
gregsadetsky
Thank you! Shout outs as well to <https://www.shortcutfoo.com/> and
<http://www.codecademy.com/>

------
EtienneLem
Great job on that HTML table.

------
wdrevno
Just in time for CES :)

